# Livewell leaning post ideas



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know who makes this one:









Or another 40-50 gal nice setup that doesn't cost $3k?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260543348184&rvr_id=158640407165&crlp=1_263602_304642&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=e8dc842f12b0a0aa12232523fff335ba&itemid=260543348184&ff4=263602_304642


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Have you checked with Marine Connection Liquidators? http://www.themarineconnection.net/SeatingMounts.html

No idea on their prices, but worth a shot.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

hmmm.....thinking outside of the box........

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=american+standard+toilets&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6937268665923406695&ei=6QLHTN3NGYWdlgeEtvTSAQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=image&resnum=5&ved=0CD0Q8gIwBA#


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> hmmm.....thinking outside of the box........
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=american+standard+toilets&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6937268665923406695&ei=6QLHTN3NGYWdlgeEtvTSAQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=image&resnum=5&ved=0CD0Q8gIwBA#


SH*TTER'S CLOGGED!!!!!!

I like the way you think! That could pull double-duty (doody?). Prolly be great for Crappie fishing! 

Any more punchlines I could beat Brett to????

Gramps, I called them today and found one actually, will post pics tomorrow. Thanks man!

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Found this one, but it has no inner liner. Could make a liner fairly easily, and would allow me to build it to my spec, with the drain the way I want, etc. 

The things I like about it are the flush grab rails high and low, 4 rod holders, and the footprint. 




























This might be the way I'll go...

-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you think the door on the bait well opens enough? I've always hated trying to force a cast nest of bait into a small well opening or flipping baits off a sabiki.


----------



## btomas (Jun 29, 2010)

If you need/prefer a custom well that will work with a leaning post you might want to look at Custom Livewells and Baitwells.
I am very happy with the one I bought to put in my IPB.  They are fast, responsive and reasonably priced.  You have to get pretty big (>45 gal) to spend more than $300
http://customlivewells.com/default.aspx


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

I have definately put my time in when it comes to searching for livewells. I ended up going with in deck wells. I could not find an above deck well that I wanted online but I saved all the links that had nice wells which are listed below.

My livewell situation is probably overkill for most but I use the hell out of both of them. My Forward well is 100 gallons and the rear is 80 gallons. I can hold enough bait to heavily livechum all day long offshore on my boat. This is key when you have a guide company that guaruntees fish. Sometimes it takes 5 minutes of live chumming and sometimes it takes a few hours. But in the end it is the best way to get fish fired up really close to the boat. It gives multiple opportunites for clients to present a fly to feeding sailfish within 20-30 ft of the boat or closer as well as it brings all sorts of different fish around the boat. A few castnet fulls pretty much seal the deal for a day of great fishing and if you catch bait the night before then it pays to have a well that is round so the baits can stay healthy and they won't get beatup from running into the corners.

Tom that seavee you have is a really great boat. My good buddy has one as well and he has a 60 gallon in deck well just in front of the console. Not sure if you are just looking to add another well or if yours doesn't have the in deck well? Got any more pics?

I guess the custom livewell guys haven't got the memo on square livewells not holding bait nearly as well as a round or oval shaped well. Probably why they have a bass on their web page and not a well full of hundreds of greenies or goggle eyes. Looks like it would make a nice fishbox though. Just sayin.

Try these links.

http://www.jdsbiggame.com/test.asp?cID=19

http://www.offshorebaitsolutions.com/Home_Page.php

http://offshoreproducts.com/index.html

http://www.birdsallmarine.com/baitmaster-p-431.html?osCsid=86d3f409b5acb1edb1dd7d2e5638c2e4

http://www.boaterscatalog.com/cgi-bin/alcient10/alcient.cgi?usr=51F3194612&rnd=8201032&rrc=N&affl=&cip=216.147.135.249&act=&aff=&catstr=HOME:more_than_tackle:cm_livewells&pg=ste_cat&ref=cm_livewells

http://www.boaterscatalog.com/cgi-bin/alcient10/alcient.cgi?usr=51F3194612&rnd=8201032&rrc=N&affl=&cip=216.147.135.249&act=&aff=&catstr=HOME:more_than_tackle:cm_livewells&pg=ste_cat&ref=cm_livewells


Best value??? 
http://www.boaterscatalog.com/item--Leaning-Post-with-40-Gallon-Live-Well-CMLPLW--cm_cmlplw


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The Offshore Bait Solutions setup is the last one I was looking for but could not find. Saw it last night on the sailfish tourney show on the Get Lit! boat. 

I have an in-deck livewell of about 30 gallons, hardly enough for live chumming. I'd like to add at least another 40-50 gallons of livewell space to the boat and would have to do it above-decks. I don't want to trip over something, and I'd like to keep the weight centered in the boat if possible, which is why I think the leaning post solution would be the best choice. With the setup I just picked up, it takes up a bit more front-to-back floor space than I'd like but it's a very nice piece. 

My only other option would be to go back to a "standard" birdsall leaning post (their stuff is top quality but their livewell versions are $3k and up), which I had on the seacraft and loved, and then do one of the oval livewells from the link above and put it along one of the gunnels in the stern. I can't center it because it would interfere with my current in-floor livewell unless it fit under the leaning post.


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

I hear ya Tom. It's an uphill battle finding the right livewell especially when you have space constraints. I like the birdsall leaning post baitmaster 30 especially with the nice aluminum work but I feel like they could have utilized the space better and got a bigger well in there. There is a lot of deadspace between the well and the outer shell of the leaning post. I bet they could have made the tolerances closer and got another 15-20 gallons in there but thats kinda beside the point. Good luck on your search man and please post up with your final decision b/c inquiring minds would like to know.

These damn things sure are pricey aren't they???!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

The Birdsall baitmaster 30 looks suspiciously like the CM Marine one: http://www.cmmarineproducts.com/leaning.html at significantly higher cost...!!

My biggest thing is front to back clearance, need to stay under 28" which isn't much. 

The guy who I found to glass in the tub for me is the same guy who made the molds for the Birdsall units, and Jupiter ones, etc etc. 

Thanks for the links!

-T


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

I noticed that as well Tom. It looks like there are a few companies out there that offer the same or nearly the same one. Cheapest I have seen was around 800-900 with the vinyl seat but without the aluminum work. No doubt that the birdsall ones are gonna be awesome but it is hard to justify 3k on a dang livewell/seat. Decisions... Decisions...

Good luck man!


----------

